# theraband for hunting



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi, I have thought of buying theraband gold and was wondering if with double theraband I would be able to hunt small game like wood pigeons, rabbits and hares with 9 or 10 milimiters steel balls at a average distance 10-15 meters.

Thanks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes. Single gold is adequate. Heavier ammo would be more ideal. 12mm.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

It will work.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks, I will try the theraband and 12 mm stell bals.


----------

